# 6 cycles, 4 transfers, 2 clinics - still BFN. What next?



## Gillybean81 (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi Ladies,
I got my negative HCG results of my 6th cycle (well 4th completed cycle) 2 days ago and feel numb and lost. I spent the past 2 days crying but now just feel like I can't cry. I don't know where to look or what to do next.

Our initial problem was MFI - low everything (count, motility and morphology) and everything with me looked ok.  A move in clinics after 2cancelled & 2 failed cycles proved otherwise. Initially last year we discovered that while my thyroid is normal it's not optimum for ivf so I was put on meds for that. Also my testosterone is slightly low so on DHEA but biopsy and hysteroscopy ok. I had a scratch but then there was a few delays for various reasons before I did my next cycle. Anyway that was neg too. 
We then took an 8 month break and returned in Jan for immune testing - I have elevated CD4 & CD8 cells so I was put on steroids. This time I didn't need thyroid meds, I'd lost 1 and a half stone, I had a scratch 2 weeks before cycle and was advised to do a day 3 transfer instead of day 5. 
On paper it looked like best cycle I got the most eggs 17, 13 were mature and 10 fertilised. I transferred 2 day 3 eight cells one which was high and the other medium on EEVA and used embryo glue.  But unfortunately the same result. 

I have never seen a positive pregnancy test, my hcg has always been negative so I'm beginning to feel it never will. I have 3 frozen day 3 8 cell embryos. 

What should I do? Are there tests specific to implantation? Is it an egg issue? I don't know how many more times I can do the same thing and expect a different outcome. I know there is a percentage of couples who IVF just never works for maybe I'm one of them. I'm not sure I could go down the donor or surrogacy route.

Sorry for long ramble.


----------



## cepg (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi Gilly, I hate to read and run - and reading your story I am not sure i am the best person to advise on an outcome for you but i wonder if you have thought about PGS? from your last batch of eggs it looks like you have enough to go through that (i think they need you to have about 10) - maybe that can help? As it looks like you have tried all the other routes.
Wishing you the best of luck
x


----------

